# Official Dynamite - 30/06/2021 thread - God's favourite champion with the flexible wife, smooshes Pillman Jr - and more



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi All

nice little back to back Dynamites - will give us a taste of what life will be like once Rampage starts

This Wed, we have the following card - will add more as they are announced

Miro vs Pillman Jr for the TNT title

Miro has been on a roll, and Pillman is about the be rolled


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408952393077870592
We also have Penta-King vs the Young Bucks for a number 1 contender / tag team eliminator


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409232564821413899

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409295478735491075
(lol at Brandon - he really plays the stooge well)

Then we have Nyla + Vicky vs Britt and Rebel / with a reported shock swerve - will we see a debut?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408956514488963077
And your MAIN EVENT of the evening is MJF vs Sammy G - in a bout of the young guns. Who will be the future of the business?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409178031973965824
Discuss!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

am I really the only one rating the Young Bucks promo ability?

that promo was goldddd


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Can't wait for MJF vs Sammy. 

Miro has pulled a complete 180 from when he debuted, the guy is one of the best things on the show right now. His match with Pillman Jr should be fun.

Not a fan of Nyla Rose so hopefully Britt moves on from her quick. 

Bucks vs Kingston/Penta should be dope.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> am I really the only one rating the Young Bucks promo ability?
> 
> that promo was goldddd


The Young Bucks have been fire since they turned heel, perfect dickhead characters 

They are #3 behind Omega and Reigns for best heels in the business currently imo


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

I did not doubt Miro from day 1. He is the man.


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

Miro is probably the best champion right now. His work and promo skills are on point with the whole God's favourite champion. I would like him to go after the Elite and the world title but man is carrying himself like a true champ.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

‘Mox’
‘Our kids are way cuter than your baby’
‘Fenix’
‘Sorry amigo’

gets me every time


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> am I really the only one rating the Young Bucks promo ability?
> 
> that promo was goldddd


The Bucks promos really annoy me, which is good because they are supposed to be annoying


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Solid Show it looks like! Where is Moxley?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Solid Show it looks like! Where is Moxley?


Had a baby


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

What's with aew and babies. Mox, Cody, matt Hardy, Hangman too someone said the other day, Alex Reynolds also mentioned it on bte a few weeks ago. 

Miro thanking God for his wife being flexible cracked me up. 

Bucks are gold as heels. This forum will downplay their promos but they have been great. Omega, Bucks and Callis all have been pretty damn great as heels.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Oh joy, Jericho screaming over 3 other guys for 2 hours.

Am looking forward to seeing MJF vs. Sammy after all the build up.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> Oh joy, Jericho screaming over 3 other guys for 2 hours.
> 
> Am looking forward to seeing MJF vs. Sammy after all the build up.


although Jericho is the only one calling JR on his bullshit

I still remember with glee how he took JR to task over the ‘back-raking’ move


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

First time Jericho has been on commentary since his face turn. Anyway, this show looks really good, I'm looking forward to all three men's matches. I just hope MJF vs. Sammy gets the Kenny vs. Jungle Boy treatment aka no schmozzes and overbooking. But with it being part of the Pinnacle/Inner Circle arc, I'm not so sure about that.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> Oh joy, Jericho screaming over 3 other guys for 2 hours.
> 
> Am looking forward to seeing MJF vs. Sammy after all the build up.


Hopefully only for Sammy's match


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Finally!! Sammy in a singles match!!! Can’t wait!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

rich110991 said:


> Finally!! Sammy in a singles match!!! Can’t wait!


Feels like a long ass time since either Sammy or MJF had a singles match.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Maybe we will get OC vs The Blade too.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Miro is putting in some of his best work! His promos are so intense..! And he doesn't even have to holler and scream. I hope they let this go on for a while. He's easily one of the best things on the show right now


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Hyped!!

This company just gets it. This 6 minute video is better than RAW.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

rich110991 said:


> Hyped!!
> 
> This company just gets it. This 6 minute video is better than RAW.


CM Punk mention. Confirmed Punk at All Out!!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I won't lie, that Road To was way too meta for me. And honestly that video did more to get me on MJF's side than Sammy. I actively want MJF to win now:

Sammy says "why is a guy who barely wrestles on a wrestling show?" Bitch you've wrestled 5 times total this year. Hell, MJF has wrestled 7. He's wrestled more times than you.

Calling him "bad in the ring". I mean, it sounded dumb when people said that about Cena when he won all the time. It sound stupid when someone says someone is "bad in the ring" trying to have a cute dig when he's won almost all of his matches.

And to top it off, compensating for a small dick? I mean God that's the lowest of low hanging fruit.

I don't know, there's a way to do a "shoot" style promo, but this ain't it to me.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

So with all this talk about his hot wife, lana cant be too far away from appearing on aew once her noncompete is done


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Jungle Boy vs Jack Evans added to Dynamite.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

ProjectGargano said:


> Jungle Boy vs Jack Evans added to Dynamite.


It's a Jack off!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

rich110991 said:


> Hyped!!
> 
> This company just gets it. This 6 minute video is better than RAW.


well geez

that was pretty good


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

rich110991 said:


> Hyped!!
> 
> This company just gets it. This 6 minute video is better than RAW.


That was really well done overall. I enjoyed this. Seeing 2 young future stars going head to head. Question is, who can afford to lose more? Hmmmmm.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Edit


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> That was really well done overall. I enjoyed this. Seeing 2 young future stars going head to head. Question is, who can afford to lose more? Hmmmmm.


I think MJF can lose because apparently Meltzer said that MJF is not in the wolrd championship picture at all, so that means that he's not going to feud for the belt before a long time.
Also MJF is not a monster heel, it would not damage him if he lost 1 match.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> I think MJF can lose because apparently Meltzer said that MJF is not in the wolrd championship picture at all, so that means that he's not going to feud for the belt before a long time.
> Also MJF is not a monster heel, it would not damage him if he lost 1 match.


I think Pinnacle needs to start winning some matches


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

rich110991 said:


> Hyped!!
> 
> This company just gets it. This 6 minute video is better than RAW.


One guy is keeping kayfabe and the other is cutting a fully worked shoot promo. 

How does that make any sense? How does it make sense to talk about pushes and AEW being invovled with MJF in the innercircle and then say "im going to kick your ass MJF!"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> I think MJF can lose because apparently Meltzer said that MJF is not in the wolrd championship picture at all, so that means that he's not going to feud for the belt before a long time.
> Also MJF is not a monster heel, it would not damage him if he lost 1 match.


That works. I wonder if they'll have Wardlow 'accidently' cost him the match? LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

La Parka said:


> One guy is keeping kayfabe and the other is cutting a fully worked shoot promo.
> 
> How does that make any sense? How does it make sense to talk about pushes and AEW being invovled with MJF in the innercircle and then say "im going to kick your ass MJF!"


I really dont like too much insider stuff to be spoken about. Just comes off too forced, or trying to act 'cool'. I prefer old school style methods where they can keep most of that out of TV. Oh well.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

MJF just needs to cheat to win. It won’t hurt Sammy if they do it right.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Yes MJF has to win here


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The promo for Sammy vs MJF was shot well content kind of weird though. Think Sammy would've came off a lot better focusing on wanting to fuck MJF up for trying to ruin the Inner Circle, instead of all the borderline jealous sounding stuff. You get toys and posters and I don't isn't really a face complaint. Arguing for an opportunity to succeed is a face thing, arguing for a chance for more merch not so much.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Wednesdays are back to being "Dynamite"!

The only thing from the preview that I don't care for is the Young Bucks current stupidity. Everything else, ill be watching for.

The only time that I wasn't okay with Miro in AEW was when they leaned too much in to the video game stuff for so long instead of him being a beast. Never gave up on him or thought he was "ruined". He for sure is gold right now.

Watching for Britt Baker for sure.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Me when I see the Young Bucks on screen.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

There will be an event announcement about All Out in Chicago on Dynamite tonight.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

3venflow said:


> There will be an event announcement about All Out in Chicago on Dynamite tonight.


Hope its a big arena because if the card is strong with just over two months to go till the PPV they will sell out.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

omaroo said:


> Hope its a big arena because if the card is strong with just over two months to go till the PPV they will sell out.


It will be the same arena of the last ones in Chicago. This announcement should be to a Dynamite + Rampage of that week in Chicago too.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I just hope they announce when the tickets will go on sale for All Out. Me and two buddies are planning on going and the tickets should sell out fairly quickly since Chicago is such a big market for AEW.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Also, there is a damn good card tonight. The only flaws are the women's tag and the Jungle Boy/Jack Evans match being random. If they replace Vicki in the tag match that would help a lot.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prized Fighter said:


> Also, there is a damn good card tonight. The only flaws are the women's tag and the Jungle Boy/Jack Evans match being random. If they replace Vicki in the tag match that would help a lot.


The women's tag is not gonna get a lot of Meltzer stars but I expect the segment to be entertaining


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410267968378974208
Interesting tweet from Andrade El Idolo


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Geeee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410267968378974208
> Interesting tweet from Andrade El Idolo


It will be Thea Trinidad, right?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

ProjectGargano said:


> It will be Thea Trinidad, right?


Probably Juan Cena


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> I think MJF can lose because apparently Meltzer said that MJF is not in the wolrd championship picture at all, so that means that he's not going to feud for the belt before a long time.
> Also MJF is not a monster heel, it would not damage him if he lost 1 match.


Cant have the face of your newly formed faction losing to à rando from another faction. Iff mjf loses regardless of how hz loses aew is saying pinnacle aint shit


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm hoping it is Thea/Zelina but it could get awkward if/when they signed Aleister Black with AEW fans being 'clued in' and knowing they are a couple.

Thea did return to WWE performance center, but that was when Aleister was still employed and there has been no word on them signing her since. Plus they are signing Salina de la Renta, who is a similar managerial type figure.

Not sure what else it could be... the Forbidden Door opened with Rush (ROH World Champion) coming in as part of an AEW version of Los Ingobernables? I doubt it since AEW is overstocked on factions and they need to split some before adding new ones.

I can't see it being a tag partner since Andrade looks set for a singles push. Otherwise, someone like Daga could have been brought in to team with him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410267968378974208
> Interesting tweet from Andrade El Idolo


Hopefully Zelina Vega, but likely...Carlito or Alberto Del Rio. jk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Glad this is back at the usual day and time. Hopefully a good show.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410326195405832192
Hook debut hopefully!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410268413323218945
Andrade liked this tweet for what it’s worth 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> I'm hoping it is Thea/Zelina but it could get awkward if/when they signed Aleister Black with AEW fans being 'clued in' and knowing they are a couple.
> 
> Thea did return to WWE performance center, but that was when Aleister was still employed and there has been no word on them signing her since. Plus they are signing Salina de la Renta, who is a similar managerial type figure.
> 
> ...


I think Thea, Andrade and Tommy End would make a nice little group together. Lots of intertwining story beats.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Should be decent show. How long they are in their normal day and time slot will be interesting. 

Then next week back on the road full time which should be great. 

Expect 750k at least tonight ratings wise.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I feel fairly confident thinking Thea/Zelina will be the surprise tonight. And Hell, even if it isn't her, please let it be someone who can replace Vickie. Vickie should not be wrestling in 2021.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

It'll be Vickie's daughter


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Aedubya said:


> It'll be Vickie's daughter


Could be, this is AEW you know..the casino royal surprise was Sydal recently! LMAO


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Aedubya said:


> It'll be Vickie's daughter


The surprise being someone whos already worked for AEW would be about on par yes


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If Russo was in charge i would imagine the surprise today would be "Bah Gawd Vickie and Andrade are engaged folks!"


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> Could be, this is AEW you know..the casino royal surprise was Sydal recently! LMAO


They didn't hyped it so....

They did nothing to make us expect something big.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*So Tony Khan claims he doesn't do rematches, yet I swear this is the 10th iteration of Penta/Eddie/Fenix/PAC/whoeverthefuck teaming up against the Young Bucks and I stopped giving a shit months ago. I hope they do Britt and Reba in the first hour.*


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Legit DMD complaining, what a surprise....


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

The Legit DMD said:


> *So Tony Khan claims he doesn't do rematches, yet I swear this is the 10th iteration of Penta/Eddie/Fenix/PAC/whoeverthefuck teaming up against the Young Bucks and I stopped giving a shit months ago. I hope they do Britt and Reba in the first hour.*


And it was never the same combination of them.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> Legit DMD complaining, what a surprise....


I’ve got most of them on ignore it’s so much better here 😂


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Sonjay Dutt, who was released from WWE yesterday is on AEW backstage today. He is a producer and an ex-wrestler.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

rich110991 said:


> I’ve got most of them on ignore it’s so much better here 😂


I think DMD put me on his ignore list


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

The Legit DMD said:


> *So Tony Khan claims he doesn't do rematches, yet I swear this is the 10th iteration of Penta/Eddie/Fenix/PAC/whoeverthefuck teaming up against the Young Bucks and I stopped giving a shit months ago. I hope they do Britt and Reba in the first hour.*


Most of the time(95%) women matches are near the end(second hr around the 9:30 time slot(eastern time) lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410384300235710464

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

ProjectGargano said:


> Sonjay Dutt, who was released from WWE yesterday is on AEW backstage today. He is a producer and an ex-wrestler.


According to PWInsider, he has signed a deal with AEW. Apparently he requested a release from WWE so probably wanted the jump.

I'm guessing they are bringing him in as a backstage guy and possibly as part of the push into India.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like Chris got some fresh botox


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hot crowd tonight


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why do we need Jericho on commentary exactly? we already got 3 fucking guys there already, we really need 4?


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Old bucks


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bucks douchery is off the charts 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Look at the Porn Bucks lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok they're really going ridiculously overboard trying to have an obnoxious heel look, its like every week its some stupid new look.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Ol'Rick Knox in the bucks matches lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Matt and Nick look like two 14 year olds with fake facial trying to look like grown ups.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

This stache actually kind of suits Matt Jackson


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why do we got two guys on the AEW roster cosplaying as Joker? Might as well start faction number 15 and make them all Joker fanatics.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Ok they're really going ridiculously overboard trying to have an obnoxious heel look, its like every week its some stupid new look.


That's the whole point. They're building up the heel-o-meter so that whoever take the belts off them gets the roof-blowing pop.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*They're opening with this trash? 🙄*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

according to Google, the Washington Capitals didn't exist until the 74-75 season


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Man, I think I say this to myself every week, but having the fans there makes a huge difference


----------



## anonymous9437 (Jan 6, 2021)

Fucking awful


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Penta still keeping the mask from that ppv? Oh and Rick Knox Sux lol


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

The Young Bucks fucking sucks it's unbelievable how bad they are


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *They're opening with this trash? 🙄*


Yep, and no selling piece of shit bucks.they will probably do a million in ratings again.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

anonymous9437 said:


> Fucking awful


Thanks for watching


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> So Penta still keeping the mask from that ppv? Oh and Rick Knox Sux lol


Gotta get his money's worth out of it I guess? and yes, he really does


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Why do we got two guys on the AEW roster cosplaying as Joker? Might as well start faction number 15 and make them all Joker fanatics.


10s mask is actually a reference to a match he had on Youtube with Jack Evans, where jack landed on his face with a 450 splash and busted his mouth open


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Knox just counted to 5 after a tag and there was no DQ lmao

God I hate this ref


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Why is that hellraiser reject Brandon cutler on my TV.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Lorromire said:


> Knox just counted to 5 after a tag and there was no DQ lmao
> 
> God I hate this ref


It is to 10


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Wtf


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> It is to 10


Since when? They've stated that it's 5 multiple times on air.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> And it was never the same combination of them.


Eddie has faced a Buck 4 times since DoN 3

Pentagon has faced a Buck 3 times since DoN

Thrybr interacted a lot


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

There are 3 certain things in life, death, taxes, and Rick Knox being a terrible ref.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think the worst thing about people spamming The Code Red is that every time someone does a sunset flip, it almost feels like a botched code red


----------



## anonymous9437 (Jan 6, 2021)

ProjectGargano said:


> Thanks for watching


You’re welcome, I like to help the needy


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This crowd is awesome


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

High spot followed by high spot followed by high spot followed by high spot......


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sigh, Bucks matches just don't work when done so frequently. This is kinda weak.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rick Knox is a heel to the refs.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

So much shit happening this is ridiculous
How can people enjoy this??


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So much fuckery and it’s not even a PPV.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good opener


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

First time the Bucks have lost forever even if it leads to a failed title shot. Hot opener.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yay they won a non title match so they can go on to lose a title match, classic wwe booking.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

The bucks matches are a fucking joke


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

That was awesome, loved the finish.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Yay they won a non title match so they can go on to lose a title match, classic wwe booking.


It's the first time the would-be challenger/s has ever won an eliminator match, so unlike WWE this isn't a constant thing.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jungle Boy first to 50 wins? Dudes working a lot.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Did Jungle Boy seriously put his hand on Christian's shoulder and smile in response to Christian putting him over? god never put this guy in a promo ever he's always awkward and quiet.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Christian vs JB in All Out easy yes


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The Bucks have absolutely no idea how to work. Its embarrassing to watch. Heidenreich had a better grasp of the business in the ring.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is where I love Christian goofy comedy. He has a knack for it


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Luchasauras put on a bit of weight I see


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Marko Stunt is on national tv wearing crocs


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Good opener


Match was both ridiculous and entertaining, jericho on commentary always adds something too good match.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> First time the Bucks have lost forever even if it leads to a failed title shot. Hot opener.


Yeah I was surprised they lost tbh. Good opener to set the tone.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God i fucking hate Luchasaurus so much, wears a goofy rubber dinosaur mask and goes around like he's an actual dinosaur, shits fucking for 5 year olds.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Match was both ridiculous and entertaining, jericho on commentary always adds something too good match.


Oh I hate Jericho on commentary, really just his existence, so over that era lol. 

But yeah even the ridiculous shit like Cutler works as it explains why they treat him like shit.. he's a fuck up


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Marketing-wise, Luchasauras is a perfect character to sell to the kids. Not everyone has to be deadly serious


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kazarian is basically AEW's version of The Punisher right now. Him, Sting and Darby as the Dark anti-heroes vs. The Elite or Pinnacle could be a great feud.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Really good opener.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ethan Page is getting Rick Rude heat here. He's good.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

They have to capitalize on Rick Knox cheating for the Bucks. HAVE TO.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Darby vs page coffin match is gonna be fire.

Men of the year are a great tag but Page is the star.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lorromire said:


> Marketing-wise, Luchasauras is a perfect character to sell to the kids. Not everyone has to be deadly serious


Except theres almost no kid fans, this company is marketed towards 18-30 year old hardcore wrestling marks.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Get Ethan a way from Scorpio. 

Are they chanting we can't hear you?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

can we say the word "cripple" in 2021? Seems #cancellable


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Great promo!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is there a reason Sting has suddenly got a snow gimmick? why does it snow when he comes out? did his character retreat to Alaska for years hibernating or whats the deal?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Ethan Page is awesome


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Except theres almost no kid fans, this company is marketed towards 18-30 year old wrestling marks.


I don't know the numbers so let's just say you're right, does that mean that they should outright ignore the kid demographic? Only an absolute moron would make that marketing decision


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Wonder how much money Tony Kahn can throw at the Undertaker to make an appearance at the coffin match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good promo skills by Ethan.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Wtf


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, the people who are going to the Miami show are probably pissed now, lol.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Wtf lol


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I am pissed now


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> Well, the people who are going to the Miami show are probably pissed now, lol.


It kind of fucks them over a bit lol. Wasn't it sort of the selling point?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Is there a reason Sting has suddenly got a snow gimmick? why does it snow when he comes out? did his character retreat to Alaska for years hibernating or whats the deal?


Sting debuted on the episode of Dynamite called "Winter is Coming" and he's had this entrance since then


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That promo was the best thing Ethan Page has ever done since appearing on AEW television.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Matt Hardly is losing weight.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Well, the people who are going to the Miami show are probably pissed now, lol.


*I just cancelled my ticket order 😂*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Legit DMD said:


> *That promo was the best thing Ethan page has ever done since appearing on AEW television.*


Definitely showed energy. Take notes Jungle Boy


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I just cancelled my ticket order 😂*


I mean wasn't it their main event? Holy cow, what will they replace it with lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lorromire said:


> I don't know the numbers so let's just say you're right, does that mean that they should outright ignore the kid demographic? Only an absolute moron would make that marketing decision


I mean you got a giant 7 foot tall dude covered in tattoos, thats not the guy you use to market towards kids anyways, you use that guy as a bad ass ass kicker face or as a monster heel.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jericho the hypocrite lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Please don't go 20 minutes here. End it soon, LOL


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Geeee said:


> Sting debuted on the episode of Dynamite called "Winter is Coming" and he's had this entrance since then


Still makes no sense why his character is suddenly now from the arctic just cause he debuted on a show called Winter Is Coming.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

"I've got black pants that are 24." - Jim Ross


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Thank God I didn't hit submit on those tickets! *


Chan Hung said:


> I mean wasn't it their main event? Holy cow, what will they replace it with lol


*I don't know, but they saved me between $80-110 for front row seats because I backed out immediately after that segment 😂*


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

That acting by Ethan Page was pretty bad lol...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jack Evans is like the epitome of bland Indy scrub.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

If Kingston focused on his weight like he does WWE he be in shape by now.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ethan vs Darby in a coffin match... in Miami where many have died in the condo collapse. My thinking is the match being moved is related.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> Jack Evans is like the epitome of band Indy scrub.


Agree, card is kinda rough tonight


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Loved the Page promo and the Darby entrance video.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I mean you got a giant 7 foot tall dude covered in tattoos, thats not the guy you use to market towards kids anyways, you use that guy as a bad ass ass kicker face or as a monster heel.


Kids love the larger-than-life characters, not to steal the term from WWE, but there's a reason that they used to have over-the-top characters on large guys.
I don't know what tattoos have to do with it?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Ethan vs Darby in a coffin match... in Miami where many have died in the condo collapse. My thinking is the match being moved is related.


This makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Ethan vs Darby in a coffin match... in Miami where many have died in the condo collapse. My thinking is the match being moved is related.


Oh ......good call.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Isn't there a 'bum tag team' in AEW? Throw Evans in there please.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Isn't there a 'bum tag team' in AEW? Throw Evans in there please.


Nah, they were random jobbers on DARK


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Sting is in the winter of his career. One last ride for the legend.

(He should have had silver/white hair though)


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Well, the people who are going to the Miami show are probably pissed now, lol.


What happened?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Finally. JB was in a high profile champ match, no need to have him go long now, come on AEW


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Still makes no sense why his character is suddenly now from the arctic just cause he debuted on a show called Winter Is Coming.


Is Cody Rhodes from a fireworks factory?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> What happened?


Rescheduled to Fyter Fest because Darby attacked Ethan


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lorromire said:


> Kids love the larger-than-life characters, not to steal the term from WWE, but there's a reason that they used to have over-the-top characters on large guys.
> I don't know what tattoos have to do with it?


Cause generally tattoos aren't kid friendly, you immediately think of motorcycle gangs and dudes that hang out in bars when you think of someone covered in tattoos, not some friendly dinosaur character.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone for a moment think they were watching WWE? Hardy & Christian


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Matt Hardy and Christian have been feuding on and off since the Terri invitational in 1999, lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Cause generally tattoos aren't kid friendly, you immediately think of motorcycle gangs and dudes that hang out in bars when you think of someone covered in tattoos, not some friendly dinosaur character.


It's 2021 man lol. Tattoos are common as hell.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Geeee said:


> Is Cody Rhodes from a fireworks factory?


Every wrestler has pyro, how many come out with snow falling everywhere and have the Arctic on their titantron? Thats more of a gimmick than entrance flare.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Cause generally tattoos aren't kid friendly, you immediately think of motorcycle gangs and dudes that hang out in bars when you think of someone covered in tattoos, not some friendly dinosaur character.


How old are you? I'm genuinely asking because most people below 40 don't think that at all when they see tattoos. Most kids these days go "oh cool drawings" at least in the experiences I've seen when I'm with my tattoo cladded friend


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> It's 2021 man lol. Tattoos are common as hell.


Do you see tattoos on Nickelodeon? do you see tattoos on Disney channel? no you don't, you probably can't get hired on any kids networks if you got tattoos all over you.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Is it me or all of Mjf's promos are the same?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

izhack111 said:


> Is it me or all of Mjf's promos are the same?


They would be more effective if he was taken more serious in the company and not as a joke


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lorromire said:


> How old are you? I'm genuinely asking because most people below 40 don't think that at all when they see tattoos. Most kids these days go "oh cool drawings" at least in the experiences I've seen when I'm with my tattoo cladded friend


Lol im not fucking saying kids are scared of tattoos ffs, i'm just saying a guy doesn't exactly fit the mold for super friendly dinosaur kids character that has nearly his entire body covered in tattoos..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MATT SOMETHING HAHAHA


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> They would be more effective if he was taken more serious in the company and not as a joke


They focus on Omega and Bucks..Tk is clueless


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Andrade debuts next week.

Was that his surprise?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WAIT THAT IS THE ANNOUNCEMENT? OH FOR FUCKS SAKE


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Matt Something related to Jake Something


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> God i fucking hate Luchasaurus so much, wears a goofy rubber dinosaur mask and goes around like he's an actual dinosaur, shits fucking for 5 year olds.


Would you rather he wrestle like this?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

You know a guy is terrible at speaking English when every word he says in English has to have subtitles to understand what he's saying. Ffs can someone get this guy whos been living the US for nearly half a decade some fucking English lessons?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

somerandomfan said:


> Would you rather he wrestle like this?


Too Geeky.


And wow now Omega has a fucking 70s beard? LMFAO


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

somerandomfan said:


> Would you rather he wrestle like this?


Yeah cause its either goofy dinosaur or regular Joe in street clothes....


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The moustache actually suits Kenny.

Where's Callis?


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Here comes another geek...


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

somerandomfan said:


> Would you rather he wrestle like this?


Yeah hes goofy looking for sure lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good camerawork, not seeing Tony lip reading right now HAHA


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The subtitles under Andrade are hilarious.*


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Kenny is so fucking awesome man!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Do you see tattoos on Nickelodeon? do you see tattoos on Disney channel? no you don't, you probably can't get hired on any kids networks if you got tattoos all over you.


I mean the majority of the folk on those are kids. Tattoos being associated with bikers is some 80s shit.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Kenny growing this?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

OH FOR FUCKS SAKEEEE DORK FUCKING ORDER? SERIOUSLY FUCK


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fuck im out. I'll be back in 10 minutes. FUCK THIS


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Yes more geeks!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Uno gonna bring out Hangman?


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Oh shit


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy shit, it's happening!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

You wouldn't last 2 minutes with me? Lol a Raw Nikki Kross reference.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> WAIT THAT IS THE ANNOUNCEMENT? OH FOR FUCKS SAKE


*Are you serious? Andrade vs a 20 year jobber was the major announcement?*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> I mean the majority of the folk on those are kids. Tattoos being associated with bikers is some 80s shit.


Theres always a cast of adults on every one of those shows, parents/teachers/family, not all kids. Whatever im tired of debating this stupid shit about Luchasaurus i really don't care. Tattoos are loved by all! Tattoos are beautiful art thats as common as sunglasses on people now! Happy? ok lets move on.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Are you serious? Andrade vs a 20 year jobber was the major announcement?*


Yep LOLAEW. I mean the same company that Sydal ironically was the CASINO JOKER. This company loves to troll.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Fuck!! I need Hangman vs Kenny yesterday!!!


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Are you serious? Andrade vs a 20 year jobber was the major announcement?*


When they talked about a major announcement?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I liked that segment. Planting the seeds for Omega vs Hangman.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Fuck im out. I'll be back in 10 minutes. FUCK THIS


*I wanted to leave when I saw the Dork Order too, but it's just to introduce Hangman. This shit still sucks though because it lessens the impact of Hangman himself coming out. Get him far away from these geeks.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Finally time for Miro's match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ProjectGargano said:


> When they talked about a major announcement?


Andrade and Vickie talked about a major announcement i think, i guess it was just Andrade wrestling Matt Sydal...lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Yep LOLAEW. I mean the same company that Sydal ironically was the CASINO JOKER. This company loves to troll.


*Lol, everyone was on the timeline waiting for Zelina 😂*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I wanted to leave when I saw the Dork Order too, but it's just to introduce Hangman. This shit still sucks though because it lessens the impact of Hangman himself coming out. Get him far away from these geeks.*


Basically he needs a group of clowns in a dollar suit to come out for him. Good shit Pal.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Holy shit, it's happening!


meanwhile, mjf is going no were in story line Jericho.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Andrade and Vickie talked about a major announcement i think, i guess it was just Andrade wrestling Matt Sydal...lol.


Yes, been going on for 2 weeks, teasing it. Then it turns out to fight Sydal which was obvious and NO surprise.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Pillman looks like he took a poke to the eye. Rough


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

New Music?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Andrade and Vickie talked about a major announcement i think, i guess it was just Andrade wrestling Matt Sydal...lol.


This was before Sydal even interrupted that so it doesn't make sense. I think the announcement is something related to the women's match.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

no emotion behind that promo,wtf.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Miro squashing Brian Pullman Jr would be the correct decision. Unfortunately that's not going to happen.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

He look's like a geek wtf


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Miro's new nickname is The Redeemer it looks like.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

izhack111 said:


> He look's like a geek wtf


Who?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> Basically he needs a group of clowns in a dollar suit to come out for him. Good shit Pal.


Lol exactly, how you gonna seriously push Page towards the AEW title while he's involved with these goofy outlaw jobbers in masks?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Gods Favorite Champion


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

ProjectGargano said:


> Who?


Pillman


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This Miro entrance is epic


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Andrade and Vickie talked about a major announcement i think, i guess it was just Andrade wrestling Matt Sydal...lol.


No cmon guys are you that out of touch ?

Sydal INTERRUPTED andrades announcement ,the match isca consequence of the interruption. so how could the match itself have been the announcement?

Andrades surprise whomever it may be will interfere in the Sydal match,come out with Andrade, or show up post match.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

That Omega/DO segment was really good and was one of Omega's better promo segments. That was one of the best ways to use Dark Order


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> What happened?


They moved the date of the Darby/Page Coffin match.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Miro just toys with his challengers. Only Archer has gone toe to toe with him so far.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> This was before Sydal even interrupted that so it doesn't make sense. I think the announcement is something related to the women's match.


Thats the thing. They were hyping an announcement before Sydal, then Sydal interrupts..then on social media there's a to be announcement scheduled by Andrade and today, uninterrupted he says okay im fighting Sydal Something thats my announcement. Again, makes no sense.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> No cmon guys are you that out of touch ?
> 
> Sydal INTERRUPTED andrades announcement ,the match isca consequence of the interruption. so how could the match itself have been the announcement?
> 
> Andrades surprise whomever it may be will interfere in the Sydal match,come out with Andrade, or show up post match.


I'm sure the major announcement was just gonna be the announcement of Andrade's debut match, he just chose Sydal after he interrupted him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prized Fighter said:


> That Omega/DO segment was really good and was one of Omega's better promo segments. That was one of the best ways to use Dark Order


Best way to use them is to keep them off TV 😎


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Thats the thing. They were hyping an announcement before Sydal, then Sydal interrupts..then on social media there's a to be announcement scheduled by Andrade and today, uninterrupted he says okay im fighting Sydal Something thats my announcement. Again, makes no sense.


I think he didn't said that this was the announcement


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ha JR, "Look at Pilman's eyes".


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I liked the baseball slide Pillman did where he followed Miro out of the ring. I don't think I've seen it done that way


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

GAME OVA PILLMAN.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

He needs a feud and he'll be back at first US title run Rusev level.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

miro vs pillman, maybe the best match of the night.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

more Dork Order, holy shit.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm sure the major announcement was just gonna be the announcement of Andrade's debut match, he just chose Sydal after he interrupted him.


Nah dont believe that fir a secomd.....

I'd wager you dont follow or pay attention to social media but everything is pointing toward a debuting talent. Plus the rumblings from wrestling websites is new talents are incoming as well.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I knew Hangman would react like that. He's been avoiding any mention of Kenny or the title for months.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Who thought it was a good idea to put your number 1 young rising star in the company who will eventually be world champion in a stable of goofy fucking comedy jobbers in masks?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

qntntgood said:


> miro vs pillman, maybe the best match of the night.


Probably. 

It's pretty sad Hangman needs motivation from the worst group in professional wrestling.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Wtf


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

evil uno should never speak again,what the fuck was that.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Love me some DARK ORDER ......gonna rally Hangman into championship form lol. Crowd loves Dark Order and really pops for hangman.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Basically he needs a group of clowns in a dollar suit to come out for him. Good shit Pal.


*This backstage segment is embarrassing.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Pretty good match. MOTN so far, but it was what it should've been, for the most part. Miro toying with Pillman, Pillman got a bit of time to strike back, and then Miro put him down. Good stuff.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hangman is a tale of depression and coming-of-age. I find it fucking awesome and refreshing, new.

Hangman and Kenny is AEW’s best told story…STILL.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I wonder if Hangman loses the 1st match to Kenny before beating him in the end.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is Hook's gimmick someone whos never heard of a comb?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

bdon said:


> Hangman is a tale of depression and coming-of-age. I find it fucking awesome and refreshing, new.
> 
> Hangman and Kenny is AEW’s best told story…STILL.


One of the most nuanced relationships in pro wrestling. Since day one it's been developed. 

HOLY SHIT, Hook just spoke.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Hangman is a tale of depression and coming-of-age. I find it fucking awesome and refreshing, new.
> 
> Hangman and Kenny is AEW’s best told story…STILL.


It was they fucked it up going into the match. Needs hella repair, but they should try to salvage it


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Who thought it was a good idea to put your number 1 young rising star in the company who will eventually be world champion in a stable of goofy fucking comedy jobbers in masks?


On one hand they weren't always this far into comedy, on the other hand it's been plenty of time since Brodie Lee passed for them to find something new for Hangman after the group turned to comedy faces.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Legit DMD said:


> *This backstage segment is embarrassing.*


Tony doesn't realize how far down D.O devalues Hagman Page. It's like having someone in WWE like say HBK hanging out with the Oddities in WWF, nothing in common, even visually.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

And why I care about that belt?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Tony doesn't realize how far down D.O devalues Hagman Page. It's like having someone in WWE like say HBK hanging out with the Oddities in WWF, nothing in common, even visually.


*That's a near perfect analogy.*


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Vickie haha


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

qntntgood said:


> evil uno should never speak again,what the fuck was that.


Lol for real, dude sounded like a dorky McDonalds manager or something. Infact all those clowns sound like dorks who can't act or put any gruff in their voice.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Well, at least it's finally time for the women.*


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> Hangman is a tale of depression and coming-of-age. I find it fucking awesome and refreshing, new.
> 
> Hangman and Kenny is AEW’s best told story…STILL.


^ This


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

how is nayla rose allow to compete with britt baker ?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dr. Britt Baker D.M.D. is here and no surprise that business just picked up.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Legit DMD said:


> *That's a near perfect analogy.*


Yes, obviously HBK and Page are nothing much alike, but just saying how grouping them randomly with a shitty stable devalues them.

And Vickie took a bump? LOL


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

qntntgood said:


> how is nayla rose allow to compete with britt baker ?


Explain that


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LATINO HEAT HAHA


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I mean I’m somebody that doesn’t really mind who’s a real heel or face, but this heel vs heel thing here doesn’t really work.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Nyla's probably not gonna get a lot of compliments here. So, I just wanna say that I think her Frieza-inspired gear looks cool!


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

FTW Title defense in Texas. Ricky vs Cage should be awesome.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Vickie trying to out-shine some of the current women in wrestling


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The workrate revolution of the womens division has gone to hell post-DON. It's all storyline or second tier women matches. Riho, Serena, Tay, Thunder Rosa and Shida are the go-to girls for match quality and stuck on Dark.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> I mean I’m somebody that doesn’t really mind who’s a real heel or face, but this heel vs heel thing here doesn’t really work.


Never does, but i'm guessing Britt is going face. She will be in Pittsburg so i'm guessing thisis the route. If not then again AEW not knowing what they're doing.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> Explain that


I don't like Nyla besides the knee drop, but I thought we were kinda far removed from the Nyla is trans shit


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> He needs a feud and he'll be back at first US title run Rusev level.


After the initial stumble of his booking Miro has been booked perfectly I knew you'd see the light eventually. 

Who would be a proper feud? Cody?Christian?Andrade?

(I honestly can't think of any babyfaces worth a real program at the moment.)


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Vickie trying to out-shine some of the current women in wrestling


Is it time for the 5 star hog splash?


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

ProjectGargano said:


> Explain that


Wasn't Florida, one those states who passed laws against transgender athletes ?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Britt has improved a ton since her early AEW days.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Nyla's probably not gonna get a lot of compliments here. So, I just wanna say that I think her Frieza-inspired gear looks cool!


Good eye, because I would've never thought Frieza


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

With so many good wrestlers in the division, having Rebel and Vickie fighting in Dynamite is an insult.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay that move is pretty lame. Why does Britt have to or whomever wait a long time for Nyla to get up on the top rope and land on them there?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Prized Fighter said:


> FTW Title defense in Texas. Ricky vs Cage should be awesome.


The FTW title is the most useless worthless title in pro wrestling, the fucking 24/7 title has more value. The FTW title is essentially a prop, theres never a feud over it, there's never a promo about it, its not even an official belt in the company, Taz just brought it from his house to let Brian walk around with it so he didn't feel bad about not winning the world title.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> The workrate revolution of the womens division has gone to hell post-DON. It's all storyline or second tier women matches. Riho, Serena, Tay, Thunder Rosa and Shida are the go-to girls for match quality and stuck on Dark.


Good if you can't get both

Storylines > solid matches


Respectfully of course


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> With so many good wrestlers in the division, having Rebel and Vickie fighting in Dynamite is an insult.


Vickie is more entertaining and more personality than 80% of women in AEW


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

can aew please stop with the picture in picture breaks


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

qntntgood said:


> Wasn't Florida, one those states who passed laws against transgender athletes ?


Ffs man. You are ridiculous


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Rebel is clearly fucked. Yikes


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Never does, but i'm guessing Britt is going face. She will be in Pittsburg so i'm guessing thisis the route. If not then again AEW not knowing what they're doing.


Britt is a heel but the crowd loves her so naturally anytime she faces another heel shes defacto face.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> I wonder if Hangman loses the 1st match to Kenny before beating him in the end.


Yes. He will hit Kenny with everything, and Kenny will find a way to kick out of it all.

He will eventually hit the One-Winged Angel to win the belt in the 2nd meeting, further reinforcing to the audience that NO ONE kicks out of the OWA.

And in the rubber match, PAGE will kick out of the OWA, signaling that Kenny can NOT beat Page, aka AEW’s new Ace. 



3venflow said:


> 3venflow said:
> 
> 
> > One of the most nuanced relationships in pro wrestling. Since day one it's been developed.
> ...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

scshaastin said:


> Is it time for the 5 star hog splash?


HOLY SHIT I LOL'd OUT LOUD
🐽


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rebel??


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dr. Britt Baker D.M.D didn't deserve that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*They just threw Vicky in there to take the fall because Nyla couldn't afford to lose here. Nice table spot though.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cosmo77 said:


> can aew please stop with the picture in picture breaks


TNT wants to get all their coins for ads


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hager promo? LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Edit: K DOG is back


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Man I'm all in for that six man tag next week. They are the sort of trios matches that work for me since they link into storylines.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Yeah, we don't see Hager talk much.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

30 minutes left. Here we go.......


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> TNT wants to get all their coins for ads


*As if they aren't making enough from the 20 fouls and timeouts in the last 2 minutes of NBA playoff games.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Finally these two fuckers are wrestling singles matches. It's going to rain.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I only care about the Bunny in that match.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder if this mixed tag match is going to allow the men and women to touch each other?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The D.E.N.N.I.S. System said:


> I only care about the Bunny in that match.


I like Kris' ass too...lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> I wonder if this mixed tag match is going to allow the men and women to touch each other?


If it's truly ALL INCLUSIVE, then yes LOL


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

So next week still not Shida, Rosa, Deeb, Riho or Tay? Jeeez


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> I like Kris' ass too...lol


Eh, Kris doesn't do it for me.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It looks like this main event could start earlier than last week's.

MJF is going to town on the fans during the break.

"I already miss the pandemic" 🤣


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Alright, I'm done. Two consecutive commercial breaks with four more to come for a never-ending feud isn't worth it.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *As if they aren't making enough from the 20 fouls and timeouts in the last 2 minutes of NBA playoff games.*


How fucking inconsiderate can you be Boss? How is the TNT president supposed to do 3 family vacations this year if they don't run 5 PiP ads every Dynamite?? Have some empathy for your fellow man ya jerk.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Is that L.A. Knight/Eli Drake in that Car Shield commercial?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I wonder if this mixed tag match is going to allow the men and women to touch each other?


mixed tag usually means women wrestle women, men wrestle men. Intergender tag match is typically where it's everybody can wrestle everybody.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Yeah, LA Knight on the AEW ads lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how MJF wrestles like once every 3 months on Dynamite.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> If it's truly ALL INCLUSIVE, then yes LOL


Kris is a big girl and Orange is small dude, so it might work.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I love how MJF wrestles like once every 3 months on Dynamite.


On his way to that Lesnar contract soon


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Good shit. They better not ruin it with 50 run ins


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

"MJF can't wrestle"


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> The FTW title is the most useless worthless title in pro wrestling, the fucking 24/7 title has more value. The FTW title is essentially a prop, theres never a feud over it, there's never a promo about it, its not even an official belt in the company, Taz just brought it from his house to let Brian walk around with it so he didn't feel bad about not winning the world title.


Even without the belt, the match still has a story behind it and both guy can go at a high level in the ring. It looks like an awesome match on paper


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

The D.E.N.N.I.S. System said:


> Is that L.A. Knight/Eli Drake in that Car Shield commercial?


Yes, yes it is.

Does that commercial airing mean both Eli Drake and Ric Flair have made a debut on Dynamite?


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Yes more commercials!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Over half a year since either of these guys have had a singles match.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> How fucking inconsiderate can you be Boss? How is the TNT president supposed to do 3 family vacations this year if they don't run 5 PiP ads every Dynamite?? Have some empathy for your fellow man ya jerk.


the nba is hot right now,wrestling not so much.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> After the initial stumble of his booking Miro has been booked perfectly I knew you'd see the light eventually.
> 
> Who would be a proper feud? Cody?Christian?Andrade?
> 
> (I honestly can't think of any babyfaces worth a real program at the moment.)


I'm a firm believer nobody's ever forever buried. But his beginning was shit. 

I'd go Eddie if they're about to end his feud with The Elite next week. Eddie has pretty undeniably worked himself into some type of title. Why not let him feud with Miro take the title off him at All Out 3


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The D.E.N.N.I.S. System said:


> Is that L.A. Knight/Eli Drake in that Car Shield commercial?


YEAH....YEAHH DUMMY LOL


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

qntntgood said:


> the nba is hot right now,wrestling not so much.


Sarcasm man


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> YEAH....YEAHH DUMMY LOL


Yes, Miami. Shows a possible?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Btw can MJF get a decent finisher? I mean the guy uses a fucking armbar, why does one of the most charismatic young stars on the planet have such a boring basic move as his finisher?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Good shit. They better not ruin it with 50 run ins


No After Births Please! But i sense it will happen to further next week's match 😒


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> Yes, Miami. Shows a possible?


Oh i was looking at weather.com thats why. Not sure about the forecast


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

nice. no more commercials


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Oh i was looking at weather.com thats why. Not sure about the forecast


But shows a possible what? I think you didn't end the phrase lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oddly enough MJF would be a good modern day dickish million dollar man


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> YEAH....YEAHH DUMMY LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jericho is too fucking loud right now. Jeez.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Holy shit Sammy


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Were they trying to top that Ricochet/Morrison spot? Because if they were they definitely succeeded.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Holy shit


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Does Jericho think he has to yell for people to hear him on commentary or something? shut the fuck up dude.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Man I wish Mauro Ranallo was calling this match.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Sarcasm man


the bucks vs the suns in the finals,count on it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Does Jericho think he has to yell for people to hear him on commentary or something? shut the fuck up dude.


He is annoying as fuck right now. I had to legit lower the volume. He's worse than Pat McAfee


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Good spot. Two good ones this week with Ricochet and Morrison's finish too.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Man I wish Mauro Ranallo was calling this match.


I'll take him over Jericho.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Leaping Tombstone off the second fucking rope and it gets a kickout...i'm fucking done, this company is a fucking joke.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Wtf


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

That was stupid. Kicks out of a super tombstone piled river. Really great match ruined by that kickout.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn that piledriver


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Man babyface Sammy is insane


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

2nd rope Tombstone for 2 lol. I hate these NXT/AEW style main events sometimes


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao we're kicking out of top rope tombstones mid match now. Holy shit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bdon said:


> That was stupid. Kicks out of a super tombstone piled river. Really great match ruined by that kickout.


Problem i have is that they use major moves that would kill someone as something simple and then finish their opponents with a weak ass finisher like a roll up! LMFAO!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

MJF trying to call an audible to Sammy?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Leaping Tombstone off the second fucking rope and it gets a kickout...i'm fucking done, this company is a fucking joke.


All you do is complain. Every post. So it's probably for the best if you're done with AEW.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

3venflow said:


> All you do is complain. Every post. So it's probably for the best if you're done with AEW.


Kiss my ass, you seriously defending that shit?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

to be fair, MJF hurt his knee on the tombstone. Maybe should've taken longer to cover


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Just enjoy this epic match


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

What finish can they realistically do that looks more devastating than a 2nd rope tombstone lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Kiss my ass.


Too busy enjoying two great young wrestlers giving it their all. Maybe later.😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Holy fucking hell. In Japan that would be it. In AEW, it comes before the epic roll up pin.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> All you do is complain. Every post. So it's probably for the best if you're done with AEW.


You have to see why it is stupid. I love AEW, but that shit is unnecessary!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> What finish can they realistically do that looks more devastating than a 2nd rope tombstone lol


 After birth. Because LOLAEW


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This match is tremendous, PPV quality for sure. 

But if they wanted to do the tombstone spot, just have MJF be unable to pin because he's in a ton of pain with his knee. Then it saves the move and everything from looking like a joke when kicked out it.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Modern day wrestling takes nothing outside of having some natural athletic talent. Their is no skill in any of it. They've butchered the business. I like both MJF and Sammy, but this is a joke.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So no Crash Pad? LOL


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Here we go..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

And there you go. That's the finish folks. Good Shit Pal.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Too busy enjoying two great young wrestlers giving it their all. Maybe later.😂


Two great wrestlers doing ridiculous over the top spots that should end any normal match, seriously a fucking gunshot to the head would get a kickout in this company.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Who the fuck just screamed lmao


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

bdon said:


> You have to see why it is stupid. I love AEW, but that shit is unnecessary!


Oh I agree on that spot. Well if he'd taken longer to cover it would've been better. But that guy complains NON STOP during Dynamite every week about every damn segment, but keeps coming back for more.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Geeee said:


> to be fair, MJF hurt his knee on the tombstone. Maybe should've taken longer to cover


Somewhere in Heaven Dusty is yelling "Don´t do shit you don´t know how to do!"


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great match but that tombstone kickout was absurd. Made the finish fall flat too.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Such a great match ruined by a couple of really stupid spots.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm kind of surprised they still do chairshots to the head.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Great match but that tombstone kickout was absurd. Made the finish fall flat too.


In fairness this isn't something new. AEW does this too often.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This would fit right in with an overbooked TakeOver finish. It's lots of action sure, but it's just goes over that thick line into doing too much.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If that knee injury is legit, MJF is gonna be out for a while. He looks in agony.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

An easy 4 star main event from me. I'm not too miffed on the finish, they clearly don't want either guy to lose clean, so I get it, and MJF getting a heel win makes sense here and helps him and the Pinnacle I suppose. 

But yeah, that tombstone spot shouldn't have been a kickout there. That's getting really overzealous.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I was switching back and forth between the suns game and this, I didn't know it was back on Wednesdays so I'll catch the full show next week.

The main event completely hooked me, I stopped switching back and forth and watched the main event. I hope Jericho didn't break his legs lol. Now back to the suns game

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ha they added the 'It's a girl' part.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

MJF didn't hit the tombstone properly, Sammy wasn't spiked on his head but rather rolled through the move. If some moves are finishers and the same move by others are not - it's because those who use them as non-finishers are not hitting them properly. 

That should be the kayfabe.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Oh I agree on that spot. Well if he'd taken longer to cover it would've been better. But that guy complains NON STOP during Dynamite every week about every damn segment, but keeps coming back for more.


I watch hoping they get their fucking shit together, they have a ton of fucking potential but blow it so fucking much, all it would take is some better booking and more logic applied to matches and feuds and this company could be amazing. I've always put over how great Sammy is, how great MJF is, how great Page is, i don't just complain, its not my fault they do so much infuriating shit that i have to shit on so much.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So wait, this is the last time for Daly's place for a while?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> What finish can they realistically do that looks more devastating than a 2nd rope tombstone lol


Top rope tombstone......lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh snap Drake Maverick's wife in the crowd


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

WWE Dynamite. JR is truly done for.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Ross just said WWE DYNAMITE LOL IM DONE WITH HIM MAN


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> WWE Dynamite. JR is truly done for.


HOLY FUCK.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Such a great match ruined by a couple of really stupid spots.


Same way I feel about Cole, Gargano, and Ciampa in NXT. Action will be good everything feeling right. Then they just do too much. 

Did they really need to a 2nd rope tombstone

Did they really need Sammy's finisher into Sammy pinning MJF so hard his legs touched the ropes

Did they really need a 1½ of distractions just to regulate Sammy to needing to get revenge on Shawn Spears for a chair shot.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Oh I loved this recap.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

OMG. For reals?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> An easy 4 star main event from me. I'm not too miffed on the finish, they clearly don't want either guy to lose clean, so I get it, and MJF getting a heel win makes sense here and helps him and the Pinnacle I suppose.
> 
> But yeah, that tombstone spot shouldn't have been a kickout there. That's getting really overzealous.


The finish tells me that once MJF is alone he's not going to be a main eventer since he can't win alone


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> So wait, this is the last time for Daly's place for a while?


Back on the road baby!


----------



## anonymous9437 (Jan 6, 2021)

Did we get an afterbirth this week?

I missed the ending


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

My main complaint is that JR didn't call MJF a sonofabitch for that Triple H-esque finish


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Jr Lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fucking hell did JR just say WWE Dynamite?


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol JR called it live WWE Dynamite


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

3venflow said:


> WWE Dynamite. JR is truly done for.


Should have been taken off air a long time ago. I love him for what he was, but it's long since done.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

JR is gonna be roasted to the moon


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

JR dont give a fuck LOL


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> Oh snap Drake Maverick's wife in the crowd


She already had a couple of matches on dark


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lmao JR ruining the moment


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Jr is awful. If i was Tony i would be pissed of


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

JR saying WWE Dynamite after a beautiful video package like that was basically the production version of sparkler-gate following a 4-star match between Moxley and Omega. These avoidable gaffes, man.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

scshaastin said:


> Lol JR called it live WWE Dynamite


Wow he did. It's pretty hilarious but pretty sad at the same time .Tony needs to give him a script and have him stick to that ONLY.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If MJF fucked his knee up, he has himself to blame that was a dumb fucking spot, theres no way you don't fuck up your knee leaping from the second rope down onto the mat with a ton of force, you're just asking to fuck your knee up.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> JR saying WWE Dynamite after a beautiful video package like that was basically the production version of sparkler-gate following a 4-star match between Moxley and Omega. These avoidable gaffes, man.


That's certainly enough to not re-hire him. He's done way too many mistakes. I mean yeah his age and all and i like Jim Ross to be honest but move him out to maybe Rampage or keep him on Dark or Elevation, least its taped and you can edit his WWE references hahaha


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Top rope tombstone......lol


With a corkscrew


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

izhack111 said:


> JR dont give a fuck LOL


He truly must not. LOL 

The WWE champion, Kenny Omega!


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

How to ruin a great moment ffs


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

JR needs off commentary anyways, even before this, he's too old, he's way past his days of being a great commentator, he has no passion in his voice, he botches constantly, makes awkward unfunny jokes. I know he's a legendary announcer but the guy is 69 years old gonna be 70 soon, he needs to go the fuck home and retire already, Tony and Excalibur would be more than enough of a commentary team.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Man I'm glad I didn't hear the WWE Dynamite part. I think it's time to use JR as a special attraction rather than a main commentator


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> Jr is awful. If i was Tony i would be pissed of


As he should be calling Kenny the WWE champion calling the show WWE Dynamite are accidents, but it does them no favors.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

scshaastin said:


> Lol JR called it live WWE Dynamite


Precisely why the talent can’t take him seriously.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If Ranallo doesn't want to be on the road, just poach Kevin Kelly from NJPW. He knows how to explain storylines, call matches and get excited for the right moves. I've said it for months, the commentary team hurts AEW from a presentation standpoint. It is not properly in sync with the pace, style and tone of the product. Excalibur may get hate but he's the only one who seems to do any research and know what is going on from top to bottom.

They should get Goldenboy back too, that guy was totally the type you want for a fresh young promotion.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

izhack111 said:


>


*WWE DYNAMITE LMAO!*


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Solid Show. 

The bad:
Andradres pathetic announcement
Dark Order having to encourage Page to man up
The tombstone pile driver that was weakened during the main event

The good
Vickie entertaining us with Nyla and Britt and Reba
Young Bucks finally look like men with beards and Kenny to match
Main Event was solid but fuckery as usual
Opening match was solid


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

OH AND FIRE JIM ROSS NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

They should just have Taz on Dynamite. He and Excalibur have good chemistry.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

JR is probably paid close to a million $ to close the show with some free advertising for WWE. 😂


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

The kids are all happy today because JR said WWE Dynamite.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> JR is probably paid close to a million $ to close the show with some free advertising for WWE. 😂


LMFAO


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

"i like Jim Ross to be honest but move him out to maybe Rampage or keep him on Dark or Elevation, least its taped and you can edit his WWE references hahaha"

I like this idea. I think alot of people _do_ still like hearing his voice as we've grown up with him. A spot on Dark or Elevation might well work. Maybe have him as a guest here and there on the main shows or PPV. I think he honestly still cares, but age is really catching up to him and it shows.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Killer main event. You have to finish a match like that clean though. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

What was Andrades announcement?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> JR needs off commentary anyways, even before this, he's too old, he's way past his days of being a great commentator, he has no passion in his voice, he botches constantly, makes awkward unfunny jokes. I know he's a legendary announcer but the guy is 69 years old gonna be 70 soon, he needs to go the fuck home and retire already, Tony and Excalibur would be more than enough of a commentary team.


He's also been a smart ass intentionally a bit too many times. He also tends to refer too much to old WWE stuff. I like nostalgia but i'm amazed Tony just lets him continue to talk about Dudley Boys, Etc lol. Its time for him to go. Plus you have already Tony Shiavonie there for the classic announcer role.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Deathiscoming said:


> What was Andrades announcement?


His big announcement that he was not able to finish last week was...Next week he will fight the guy who interrupted him in giving an announcment! His name is Matt Something.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> "i like Jim Ross to be honest but move him out to maybe Rampage or keep him on Dark or Elevation, least its taped and you can edit his WWE references hahaha"
> 
> I like this idea. I think alot of people _do_ still like hearing his voice as we've grown up with him. A spot on Dark or Elevation might well work. Maybe have him as a guest here and there on the main shows or PPV. I think he honestly still cares, but age is really catching up to him and it shows.


A taped JR is better at this point than a 'live' JR. Although it's kind of funny to hear him go off script, it's pretty sad too.


----------



## anonymous9437 (Jan 6, 2021)

izhack111 said:


>


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> His big announcement that he was not able to finish last week was...Next week he will fight the guy who interrupted him in giving an announcment! His name is Matt Something.


Matt Sydal? Oh well.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Rebel looked badly hurt.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410410207809871885
Keep part-timers out of the ring unless there is a very good reason!

My rating for tonight's show is 7/10. Not as good as Saturday but a good show that was way above the Wednesday night standard.

Hot opener between the 'leftovers' Eddie and Penta and the Bucks. After beating Mox/Kingston and PAC/Penta, the Bucks lose to the makeshift team of Eddie/Penta to set up the tag title match they'll obviously win. But it was a nice surprise.

The Ethan/Darby/Sting segment was very well delivered and produced. Ethan is a very talented guy and beginning to show it. The postponement of their match was 'WTF?' at first, but when you think what is going on in Miami, having a coffin match there could be seen as insensitive.

Jungle Boy vs. Jack Evans was ok, just decent. Evans isn't much anymore, but JB is great.

I cringed when the Dark Order came out during a very well-delivered Kenny promo, but it clicked what was going on here. The seeds being further planted for Hangman vs. Kenny. Hangman didn't react well because he lacks the self-confidence to face Kenny, which is something he'll have to overcome before they meet.

Andrade's announcement fell flat, if that even was the announcement rather than them saving a surprise for next week.

Miro vs. Pillman was a lot of fun. Winner never in doubt but Pillman had a nice flurry of offense. Miro never felt truly in danger, which is the correct way to do these matches, even when they go on for 7 or 8 minutes. Miro looks great and his updated persona is perfect for him.

The women's tag match was horrible and they stuck half of it behind commercials for a reason. There is no reason to have non-wrestlers like Vickie or part-timers like Rebel wrestle. Combine two women's feuds and just do a tag or trios match. They've taken all the best workers off Dynamite, so the women's matches have reverted to being bad or boring lately.

Main event was great although I have a couple of complaints. One is obviously the tombstone spot which was weird for MJF, who is usually a more conservative, reserved wrestler. He hurt his knee and if he had taken a good 10-15 seconds to cover Sammy, the kick-out would have felt less crazy. Other than that, the match was really, really good. My other main complaint is it didn't really have the grudge match feel that preceded it. I was expecting blood and intensity, instead it was more of a very exciting wrestling match. The screwy ending didn't surprise me, I was hoping for something clean (a bloody Sammy passing out would've been good), but given this is a faction war, not at all surprised it ended how it did.

Great video package to end the show. Then JR does JR things.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Its hard to defend JR for that


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

8,5/10 show today. I think it was very good.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Rebel looked badly hurt.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410410207809871885
> ...


Good review. How did Rebel get hurt, i missed it. Yeah it was pretty cringe to see a year in review with JR saying good night and thanks for watching WWE Dynamite! LMFAO!!!


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

JR needs to go


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Great match but that tombstone kickout was absurd. Made the finish fall flat too.


I feel like the crowd agreed with that. They got quiet on that kickout. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Good review. How did Rebel get hurt, i missed it. Yeah it was pretty cringe to see a year in review with JR saying good night and thanks for watching WWE Dynamite! LMFAO!!!


Rebel broke up a pin near the end of the match. It looked likes she slammed her knee against the mat.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prized Fighter said:


> Rebel broke up a pin near the end of the match. It looked likes she slammed her knee against the mat.


Okay thanks for the heads up! Damn i would expect Vickie to be injured but nope lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey I just realized, I believe this is the first time since her debut that Jade Cargill wasn't on the show at all.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

I missed the last 30 due to IRL stuff, what did JR do?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I thought the Sammy/MJF match was great alone and didn't need the outside interference. I think it would have been fine to sell MJF losing due to hurting his knee. They didn't need to give him a win by cheat. When Sammy hit that finishing move that should have been it. The false finishes drain the crowd, and can even turn the crowd against the match. They are ready to erupt with Sammy hitting the finisher then MJF kicking out with a busted up knee just kills the heat of the match.

Hangman Page needs to get away from Dark Order. I don't understand that pairing. The Dark order without the 2 hot girls (Anny and Tay) make it just look like a random jobber faction. A main eventer like Page doesn't get elevate them, and I think they make him look worse.

Brit/Rebel vs Nyla/Vicky was better than I expected. Loved the finish of Vicky getting choked out, and Britt really is the queen of extreme going thru another table. That was an awesome spot. Whether Rebel is hurt or not who knows but at least she can go back to her crutch gimmick.

I don't understand delaying the coffin match between Darby and Ethan? You can't announce a match, and then a week later abandon it. Just dumb.

The rest of the show was fine nothing too crazy. I think Jericho is great on commentary he needs to do that more. And fire Jim Ross. Not just for his gaffe at the end but they guy just doesn't add anything. Tony, Don Callis, and Excaliber/Jericho would be a fine trio. You don't need 2 PBP guys anyway and Tony/JR are redundant


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Randy Lahey said:


> I thought the Sammy/MJF match was great alone and didn't need the outside interference. I think it would have been fine to sell MJF losing due to hurting his knee. They didn't need to give him a win by cheat. When Sammy hit that finishing move that should have been it. The false finishes drain the crowd, and can even turn the crowd against the match. *They are ready to erupt with Sammy hitting the finisher then MJF kicking out with a busted up knee just kills the heat of the match*.
> 
> Hangman Page needs to get away from Dark Order. I don't understand that pairing. The Dark order without the 2 hot girls (Anny and Tay) make it just look like a random jobber faction. A main eventer like Page doesn't get elevate them, and I think they make him look worse.
> 
> ...


Yep. They deliver such great shit, and there is just those one or two moments that bring something like that match down for me. Sammy is supposed to win with 630, right there, that’s the moment.

MJF kicking out there is all the more egregious in lieu of Sammy kicking out of the Tombstone off the ropes 2 mins prior.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Jezus Christ. Have these idiots never even watched a medical drama show. Get a spinal board for the woman. Her leg is flopping around like a catfish.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

This dynamite felt kinda lame to me. Way too many 20 minute matches. I don't remember seeing anything memorable happen other than a bit more Inner Circle and Pinaccle feuding and Omega and Page finally kicking things off. A rating you'd say? Probably a 4.5/10


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

JR needs relegating to a backstage role. Sick of the bloke. Mauro Rannallo would put over the product much better.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lorromire said:


> Since when? They've stated that it's 5 multiple times on air.


since the start or AEW

one of the first differences they made clear - its a 10 count here after a tag


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Hangman is a tale of depression and coming-of-age. I find it fucking awesome and refreshing, new.
> 
> Hangman and Kenny is AEW’s best told story…STILL.


we don’t agree on a lot, but we sure as shit agree on this


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Precisely why the talent can’t take him seriously.


this

he can low key throw shade all he wants - but mans can’t remember what company he works for


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> this
> 
> he can low key throw shade all he wants - but mans can remember what company he works for


Those in glass houses and all that…


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you aew for improving my mood. And it was good to have regular routine back

Bucks vs King penta was decent. It wasn't your typical bucks wankfest. I could sit through it, that being said, I've got no desire to see the tag title match next week without a stipulation. This is the shit wwe gets crapped on for. We see the Same match weekly in wwe and it loses its luster. Thats aews tag division at the moment. Its repetitive.

Loved the Ethan page Darby stuff. Ethan has really impressed me.

Jungle jack Evans existed. Christian hardy existed. I also want Christian to stub his toe on a brick for that fucking dinosaur joke

Mjf was great on the mic tonight 

I hated that Kenny segment. He should not be sharing the ring with the dark order 

Loved the andrade promo. Simple effective

Miro vs Brian was fine.

Hated the tag match 

Loved the main event. Aside from a few minor complaints. Like the top rope tombstone or the 630 not being the finish 

A Decent 7, which is fair considering I've not bothered to watch a Dynamite in a month


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Thank you aew for improving my mood. And it was good to have regular routine back
> 
> Bucks vs King penta was decent. It wasn't your typical bucks wankfest. I could sit through it, that being said, I've got no desire to see the tag title match next week without a stipulation. This is the shit wwe gets crapped on for. We see the Same match weekly in wwe and it loses its luster. Thats aews tag division at the moment. Its repetitive.
> 
> ...


i think this is the first time ever the contender for a belt pinned the champion

maybe the second time - think Darby pinned Jerichon in a tag or something to earn a shot?

hard to recall - but in short - it doesn’t happen often

in wwe its a very common story device to get to a champ match


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Second Dynamite in and I know why I stopped watching before. It is just not enjoyable, even with the roudy crowd. Thats basically the only thing that makes it better is people cheering/booing. But other than that? Ok its a good thing I can watch a Dynamite in 20mins, but thats only good for me.

Will check in when Kenny/Hangman is a thing again (after Kenny lost the other useless belts).


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

7/10 for me

liked:


opening tag
Main event - the kickouts were (shockingly) no issue for me / you have to consider who you’re watching, they’re age, weight etc
hangman’s story

didn’t like

jack v jack / evans has gotten worse, and i’m a fan
women’s tag
funnily enough Miro v Pillman - Jr just doesn’t have it yet IMO - he’ll get there, but he’s not a babyface i want to see succeed at the moment


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> Second Dynamite in and I know why I stopped watching before. It is just not enjoyable, even with the roudy crowd. Thats basically the only thing that makes it better is people cheering/booing. But other than that? Ok its a good thing I can watch a Dynamite in 20mins, but thats only good for me.
> 
> Will check in when Kenny/Hangman is a thing again (after Kenny lost the other useless belts).


just catch youtube highlights when you feel like this

i watched wwe for 2 more years just off highlights


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> just catch youtube highlights when you feel like this
> 
> i watched wwe for 2 more years just off highlights


good thing is we have a sports app in germany which writes also reviews for wrestling shows with highlights. So will do that as I did the last months


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> good thing is we have a sports app in germany which writes also reviews for wrestling shows with highlights. So will do that as I did the last months


lol - yah, good thing

if they ever make it out to Germany, do you think you’ll go?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i think this is the first time ever the contender for a belt pinned the champion
> 
> maybe the second time - think Darby pinned Jerichon in a tag or something to earn a shot?
> 
> ...


Its more the repeat matches man. We have seen a combo of it over the past few weeks. I just don't see how they can make next week's match must see


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol - yah, goos thing
> 
> if they ever make it out to Germany, do you think you’ll go?


That really depens on the lineup, but honestly would go to a WWE show before AEW. I had tickets for a Wrestlemania revenge tour 3 years ago, but couldnt go, would love to do that instead  And both need to be in my town, as I wouldnt travel for wrestling


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Its more the repeat matches man. We have seen a combo of it over the past few weeks. I just don't see how they can make next week's match must see


ah, i misunderstood

fair enough


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Here we fucking go! Page vs Kenny build begins, just in time for live crowds!!!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@LifeInCattleClass given its road rager and Cody is wrestling next week and given he tends to stroke himself metaphorically, raging rhoder would be absolutely appropriate


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> since the start or AEW
> 
> one of the first differences they made clear - its a 10 count here after a tag


How odd that they don't even know their own rules then. They constantly say "they've got until 5 to get their stuff in".


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lorromire said:


> How odd that they don't even know their own rules then. They constantly say "they've got until 5 to get their stuff in".


that is normally JR though - who knows its 10 sec / since he announced the rule to start with on the first ppv

guess its his way of getting a dig in against the rule change? I dunno - who knows with him these days


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> @LifeInCattleClass given its road rager and Cody is wrestling next week and given he tends to stroke himself metaphorically, raging rhoder would be absolutely appropriate


whatever they call it.... I'm going to be doing something else during his match 

i'm not a fan of their feud


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that is normally JR though - who knows its 10 sec / since he announced the rule to start with on the first ppv
> 
> guess its his way of getting a dig in against the rule change? I dunno - who knows with him these days


Oh, it's also Tony and Excalibur saying it so idk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lorromire said:


> Oh, it's also Tony and Excalibur saying it so idk


lol, idk now either


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Miro has probably become the most entertaining person that has crossed over from wwe, better than Jericho and moxley.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

great show! Loved it. Barely skipped a thing.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Okay thanks for the heads up! Damn i would expect Vickie to be injured but nope lol


It´s not her first dance. She´s not a trained wrestler, but she has been in matches before.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> It´s not her first dance. She´s not a trained wrestler, but she has been in matches before.


Vickie is probably better than Rebel and Rebel is a trained wrestler lol


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Vickie is probably better than Rebel and Rebel is a trained wrestler lol


Rebel spent a total of 5 years in OVW.. Maybe she just forgot how to do it? But of course, knowing how she got in the business, she wasn´t chosen for her wrestling abilities... She used to be a burlesque dancer with Christy Hemme..


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Loved this episode. Finally the best storyline in wrestling is back on for round 2. I got goosebumps during the Omega/DO segment and DO/Hangman backstage segment.

This story has so many threads to it.. "fear of failure" dates back to Jericho vs Hangman. I'm so ready for this.

Miro is awesome again. His new redeemer gimmick is gold. His new music sounds so intimidating.

Elite with new facial hair.. gotta love this group. They do stuff like this out of nowhere and make everything fun. That's how wrestling should be.

Mainevent was amazing. Second week in a row, amazing mainevent matches back to back featuring 3 of the AEWs finest homegrown talent that without a doubt is future of pro wrestling.

The ending package got me. I don't like to admit it but it fuckin got me. So much stuff has happened in AEW during the pandemic era. I can't appreciate this show enough. They really went all out with trying to please their fanbase. They always tried to give us their best, regardless of pandemic. So much good stuff that happened just in the last 15 months. It's really amazing.

I got them feels.. I was feeling it.... Then JR kind of fucked it all up. I'm not as mad at him now though. For all his fuck ups, JR helped AEW with his iconic voice during this difficult time. He really loved the package clearly, so much so he called it a WWE production.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> Rebel spent a total of 5 years in OVW.. Maybe she just forgot how to do it? But of course, knowing how she got in the business, she wasn´t chosen for her wrestling abilities... She used to be a burlesque dancer with Christy Hemme..


Well, I do find Rebel entertaining as Britt's second but she definitely shouldn't wrestle again


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Just caught the show,seemed solid


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Incoming long-ass post. You've been warned.*

So I watched last night's Dynamite this evening and I don't know if I enjoyed it or not. That doesn't seem to make much sense but let me explain.

I sometimes put off watching Dynamite because, even though I like AEW, I sometimes find it a chore. Any television wrestling that goes on longer than an hour can feel that way to me from time to time. Since today is a holiday, and it's raining, and Canada Day isn't a thing I'm doing this year, I got around to Dynamite sooner than I otherwise would have. It did not start well for me as I learned Jericho was on commentary to sell us his book. 

Unlike 90% of folks here I enjoy the silly way the Bucks go about their heel gimmick. They, and The Elite in general, are absolutely not serious heels and I get how this is bound to be an issue for a lot of people. Having main titles held by wrestlers who, in their current guises, straddle the line of comedy heel will cheapen AEW for fans who don't enjoy that sort of presentation and want something more real and serious. Unfortunately for AEW, they courted that type of wrestling fan with their early "sports-based" promises so that now half of those watching are not getting what they like. But I am, so I don't really care. Everyone else can moan and I'll chuckle at Matt and Nick looking ridiculous and being over the top in every last thing they do. Cry moar, haters.

But then the match happened. And it's weird, because I love Penta and I like Eddie enough that he's watchable for me. I like the Bucks too, because I enjoy gymnastics as much as wrestling. What I'm not into is all of them together. I feel like I've already seen everything this lot has to offer, in various combinations, and now it's going to happen again, only this time for the belts? Meh. There are enough full time tag teams in AEW that having the champs go against makeshift teams isn't necessary. 

Ethan Page is great. So is Darby. I'm glad they're getting to revisit their pre-AEW feud.

Miro is also great. I'm loving his God's Fav Champ gimmick. The TNT belt feels like the star maker title to have in this company. I can't say I care about Pillman Jr; to me, he's just another of the many young wrestlers being rushed to television so AEW can claim them as homegrown stars. Granted, he has more experience than the Nightmare Factory students who keep multiplying but he's still not what I'd consider ready to move up the card. He's also yet another one whose push is based on him being the son of [wrestler x] and that's not anything that grabs my interest. Even after all my complaining, I'll admit Miro and Pillman Jr had the right kind of match for their respective roles at the moment. 

Jack Evans ... he's not great. You know, I really liked him in Lucha Underground and he's not much different here in AEW and yet, I don't know, his sloppiness stands out more than it used to. Whatever. Put him back with Angelico and let them have actual tag matches because they're good at that and work well together. Now about Jungle Boy.

Sigh. This guy has so much potential. He's young, he's cute, he's good in the ring, he has a character and theme that's taken off with fans. So much potential, but when a camera is on him and he's expected to talk he has the charisma of a termite. Hell, if the Dark Order added a new wrestler in a termite mask he'd probably have more acting charisma than poor Jungle Boy. A Dark Order Termite Man would make a good foil for Luchasaurus too. After that awful, unfunny exchange between him and Christian I vote Christian as Termite. Yeah. And Luchasaurus could spit acid and Termite could breathe fire and Marco Stunt could have dark magic powers and an evil teddy bear and ... oh wait, this isn't WWE. Never mind. 

Speaking of the Dark Order, they appeared. Evil Uno talked (he shouldn't do that). Kenny Omega versus Hangman is coming, isn't it? Good. 

Surprisingly, Hager also talked (he usually shouldn't do that but he wasn't so bad this time). 

Unsurprisingly, Andrade talked. That's all he's done since he arrived in AEW. Why does he get subtitles? Something about that bothers me.

Jericho was starting to get a little loud by this point. Still, he wasn't obnoxious yet, and he'd managed to get in a few good lines (liked his bit about fans singing along to themes), so, whatever, let him talk. 

The women's tag match happened. I hated it. Ok, I need to get this off my chest; why do the women get one match each card and always around the same time slot? Why are we seeing Vicki and Rebel in the ring instead of wrestlers like Thunder Rosa or Serena Deeb? The AEW women's division is so uneven in talent level, both in workrate and character terms, and it's treated as an afterthought so any improvement is one step forwards, two back. 

Onto the main event. This is when I realized I wasn't sure if I was enjoying watching. Sammy and MJF put on a great match. I mean, really great! They mixed it up with different styles, from high flying stunts to mat wrestling. They had a couple of Wow! moments. They sold their hearts out for each other's moves ... and then they kicked out of what should have been finishers and next came the inevitable run in and screaming Jericho and chair shot and Jericho rolling on the floor stealing the spotlight and general AEW chaos. Why, booker Tony? Why, formatter QT? WHY? Why any of this???

Oh, but the best was yet to come. AEW aired a nicely put together highlight reel of the pandemic era at Daily's Place. The show was going off air as the camera panned the cheering crowd and JR told us all there's nothing better than a live WWE Dynamite. The state of this fucking show. 

Sometimes I can't understand why I'm an AEW fan.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Current user ratings from the show at Cagematch. The women's tag is one of the worst-rated matches in AEW history on that site... and honestly, it deserves it.

Young Bucks vs. Penta/Kingston - 7.97/10 (85 votes)
Jungle Boy vs. Jack Evans - 5.6/10 (39 votes)
Miro vs. Pillman Jr. - 5.67/10 (47 votes)
Britt/Rebel vs. Nyla/Vickie - 1.78/10 (45 votes)
MJF vs. Sammy - 8.47/10 (107 votes)

MJF vs. Sammy is just below Omega vs. Jungle Boy (8.6/10 from 157 votes) from Saturday night, but rated very highly (highest rating for a singles match in both men's career so far).


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Anyone else enjoying the 70's pornstar look that the elite members are rocking with their new found goatee's


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Sammy v MJF 

Outstanding


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Current user ratings from the show at Cagematch. The women's tag is one of the worst-rated matches in AEW history on that site... and honestly, it deserves it.
> 
> Young Bucks vs. Penta/Kingston - 7.97/10 (85 votes)
> Jungle Boy vs. Jack Evans - 5.6/10 (39 votes)
> ...


I think I would be fine with a match like the women's tag if there was also a serious women's match on the card, or at least a segment for some of the more talented women that are relegated to YouTube this week.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*@GothicBohemian

I enjoyed your book and can't wait for the sequel! I too am disappointed in the booking of the women's division. I thought things would get better by default with Britt as champion, but they've gotten worse because they managed to pick the worst possible option outside of Big Swole for her to feud with. Not only that, but they've put even less effort into making said bad opponent interesting, making it even more painful to watch. 

Britt's next feud should definitely be with Thunder Rosa, and they shouldn't be afraid to make it a series, or 3 stages of hell type match, since it's the most compelling women's feud they've ever had. I want passion, back and forth promos, and exciting matches. This division deserves much more than its given. Talent isn't even an issue anymore. They just use the wrong people. Britt, Jade, Shida, Thunder Rosa, Serena Deeb, and Riho should be the hard focal points in the same way WWE uses the Four Horsewomen, Bianca Bel-Air, and Rhea Ripley.*


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

The Legit DMD said:


> *@GothicBohemian
> 
> I enjoyed your book and can't wait for the sequel! I too am disappointed in the booking of the women's division. I thought things would get better by default with Britt as champion, but they've gotten worse because they managed to pick the worst possible option outside of Big Swole for her to feud with. Not only that, but they've put even less effort into making said bad opponent interesting, making it even more painful to watch.
> 
> Britt's next feud should definitely be with Thunder Rosa, and they shouldn't be afraid to make it a series, or 3 stages of hell type match, since it's the most compelling women's feud they've ever had. I want passion, back and forth promos, and exciting matches. This division deserves much more than its given. Talent isn't even an issue anymore. They just use the wrong people. Britt, Jade, Shida, Thunder Rosa, Serena Deeb, and Riho should be the hard focal points in the same way WWE uses the Four Horsewomen, Bianca Bel-Air, and Rhea Ripley.*


For all their talk about being more wrestler-friendly than WWE backstage, and the creation of that goofy AEW Heels, I don't think the decision makers at AEW care about women's wrestling. I don't even think they like it. One match per episode, relegated to the same time slot every week, and the best talents from both an in-ring and mic standpoint mostly stuck in limbo on the YouTube shows screams no attention being paid to the division. Compare that with WWE, Impact and the overseas/independent scenes for women and AEW looks like the throwback to women being the "piss break". 

Britt is the only one being treated like she matters. She can't be the division all by herself, she needs other talented women to work with. Otherwise, she gets lumped into garbage like they've given her since she took the title. Hamburger party celebrations? Tagging with two non-wrestling personalities? She's being presented much worse than she was during her build and her taking a table bump in the midst of the crap isn't going to fix the issue. What's worse is that the people on her level, or with the potential to be, are there but they're being passed over in favour of ... _Vickie?_ I guess AEW feels there's only room for one female attraction at any moment. Can't have the girls taking up too much screen time. Or at least this is the impression their actions are giving.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Good to see that AEW has had 2 good back-to-back shows. I still haven't seen this one or Saturdays. Busy, busy life right now. 

Glad to read that Jungle Boy vs Omega and Sammy vs MJF were both great. Looking forward to watching.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Firefromthegods said:


> Bucks vs King penta was decent. It wasn't your typical bucks wankfest. I could sit through it, that being said, I've got no desire to see the tag title match next week without a stipulation. This is the shit wwe gets crapped on for. We see the Same match weekly in wwe and it loses its luster. Thats aews tag division at the moment. Its repetitive.


Ask and you shall receive. Tag title match will now be a Street Fight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411151464890830848
So the full Road Rager card is now:

* QT Marshall vs. Cody Rhodes (South Beach Strap Match)

* MJF to announce stipulations for Chris Jericho to get through to have a match with MJF. If they have a match and Jericho loses, he has to leave MJF alone forever

* Andrade El Idolo vs. Matt Sydal

* Street Fight: The Young Bucks (c) vs. Penta El Zero Miedo and Eddie Kingston (AEW World Tag Team Championship)

* Jake Hager, Santana, and Ortiz with Konnan vs. Wardlow and FTR with Tully Blanchard

* Kris Statlander and Orange Cassidy vs. The Bunny and The Blade


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

On paper, the street fight gives Eddie and Penta the edge.

In reality, it gives the Good Brothers an opening to cost them the match. Can only see the Bucks retaining.

Show looks good. I imagine they might start beefing up Elevation a little before it too. Fewer matches, bigger names + some local talents.


----------

